# Where to find/listen/hear best new filmscores?



## composerguy78 (Jul 28, 2019)

Is there a site/podcast/channel that anyone can recommend to stay updated with the latest and greatest film scores being recorded? 

I would appreciate any suggestions!

Felix


----------



## bryla (Jul 28, 2019)

Maybe streamingsoundtracks.com


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2019)

Film Music Reporter


----------

